# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun tasataksa voimaan Ylikiimingissä

## Jouni Seilonen

Vuodenvaihteessa Oulun kaupunkiin liittyi Ylikiimingin kunta. Samalla entisen Ylikiimingin kunnan alueella tuli voimaan Oulun tasataksa. Kun siihen asti kertamatka Ylikiimingin taajamasta Oulun keskustaan maksoi 7,2 euroa, niin uusi hinta on 2,9 euroa. Tällaisesta matkasta kaupunki korvaa liikennöitsijälle eli Koskilinjat Oy:lle 2,88 euroa.

Oulun kaupunki alkoi samaan aikaan tukea 20 matkan sarjalippua.  Sen asiakashinta on 38 euroa eli yhden matkan hinnaksi tulee 1,9 euroa. Ennestään kaupunki on tukenut 40 matkan lippua, jonka asiakashinta pysyi 68 eurossa eli yhden matkan hinnaksi tulee edelleen 1,7 euroa. Kausilippujen hinnat pysyivät ennallaan.

Kerta- ja sarjalipuilla tehtäviin matkoihin sisältyvän ilmaisen vaihto-oikeuden kesto piteni 60 minuutista 90 minuuttiin. Kaupunki korvaa vaihtomatkasta liikennöitsijälle 1,54 euroa.

Oulun kaupungin joukkoliikennemäärärahan kustannusarvio on vajaa 5 miljoonaa euroa. Tasataksasopimus on voimassa 2.12.2009 asti. Sopimusliikennöitsijöitä ovat Koskilinjat Oy, V.Alamäki Oy ja Kylmäsen Liikenne Oy.

Ylikiimingin alueen pohjoisosassa Kuusamontiellä eli valtatiellä 20 on jonkin verran tarjolla bussikyytiä: vakio- ja pikavuoroja Oulu-Kuusamo (Pohjolan Matka ja Nevakivi) sekä reitin Oulu-Pudasjärvi-Rovaniemi vakiovuoroja (Kutilan Liikenne) ja pikavuoroja (Eskelisen Lapin Linjat).  Alueen asutus on harvaa ja asukkaita on  vähän, mutta periaatteessa asukkaat joutuvat eriarvoiseen asemaan muihin kaupunkilaisiin nähden, mitä tulee bussikyydin asiakashintaan.

Teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirja on täällä:
http://ktweb.ouka.fi/ktwebbin/dbisa....2016%3a15%3a00
pykälät 724 (paikallisliikenne) ja 725 (seutuliikenne).

----------


## antti

Kun suurin osa Oulu - Ylikiiminki vuoroista menee Kiimingin kautta, jonne MH:n taksa Oulusta on 5,40, niin jos joku Oulussa ostaa lipun Ylikiiminkiin, niin lähteekö kuski juoksemaan tämän matkustajan perään pyytäämään lisää rahaa, jos tämä kuitenkin jää jo Kiimingissä kyydistä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> jos joku Oulussa ostaa lipun Ylikiiminkiin, niin lähteekö kuski juoksemaan tämän matkustajan perään pyytäämään lisää rahaa, jos tämä kuitenkin jää jo Kiimingissä kyydistä.


Tämän minäkin haluaisin tietää. :Eek:

----------


## kemkim

> Kun suurin osa Oulu - Ylikiiminki vuoroista menee Kiimingin kautta, jonne MH:n taksa Oulusta on 5,40, niin jos joku Oulussa ostaa lipun Ylikiiminkiin, niin lähteekö kuski juoksemaan tämän matkustajan perään pyytäämään lisää rahaa, jos tämä kuitenkin jää jo Kiimingissä kyydistä.


Pohjoissuomalaiset ovat sen verran leppoisaa porukkaa, että epäilenpä näin käyvän, kun firma rahansa saa joka tapauksessa  :Smile:

----------

